# New car seats- Leather or Cloth?



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Which kind of car seats would work better for hauling around a big dog? I first thought leather, because all the hair and other dog related debris would be easy to clean off, but now I'm thinking that her claws would just scratch and ruin the leather right away. Does anyone have experience with their dog and leather seats?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I prefer leather because dogs can also: vomit, jump in with wet, muddy paws, etc. In all the time I've hauled dogs on leather seats, I haven't had a scratch on the upholstery. 

You might also consider a cloth seat cover. They are relatively inexpensive and they are easy to use.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've had leather seats in my explorer for 6 years and granted they are a little worn but not bad considering the amount of wet dog time they have endured. I have seen heavy nylon seat covers that would be great too.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I prefer the leather. I have had cloth in the past and they were so hard to clean. And the fact that they get wet, muddy and sometimes like Brandy'sMom says, they do vomit once in a while. It is so much easier to clean with the leather. I would never go back to cloth as long as I have a dog and that looks like forever so I guess leather it is. LOL!!!!!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Having horses for years I've learned that cloth seats are not the thing to have. Leather is the way to go in my book. You can just wipe them off or put on a nice cover you can throw in the laundry. They don't absorb smell, water or dirt. Just clean them with some saddle soap.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Leather!!! Dog hair, mud, etc are alot easier to clean.


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

Definitely leather!!!! Wipe it off & it's fine. I had a car briefly with cloth seats & traded it in after just a couple of months because dog hair would work its way into the cloth & be impossible to get out - and just too difficult to keep clean.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I have never had leather seats, but maybe this is my excuse to get them next time... actually I have a 4-door truck and the back seat folds to make a deck behind the front seats.. that is where the girls ride and I cover that "deck" with an old piece of carpet. I have either never had a problem with dog hair in the truck or else I just don't notice it.. it's a truck..


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

My husband has a four-door truck with leather seats. He folds the back seat and puts down a plywood deck that he made, which he then covers with moving blankets. The dogs love it back there!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't like sticking to my seats if they are leather so I prefer cloth. I just upgraded to an SUV so I could have my pups in the back OFF THE SEATS. The seats fold down, then down again, and they have a whole big cargo area wihtout being on my seats, YAY! They seem to like it, one at each window, one with its nose pointed to the moonroof, and one laying down towards the back. Can't wait for summer/muddy pups now!


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

I would have to agree...I live in Florida and hot, sticky leather just doesn't work for me. I don't allow my dogs on the seats anyway...the rear of the Expedition and in the back seat of my husbands F150 works great for them...actually, they prefer the truck over the SUV. So...it is entirely up to you. My husband has leather and it is easier to clean the dog hair off of it from "flying fur".


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

The answer to sticky seats is "air conditioned seats"!!!!! My son-in-law drives a Lincoln Aviator SUV and the seats are heated and air conditioned!!! How funny is that??!!??


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Leather is the best. We have a TITAN and the back seats fold up and then dogs lay on furniture pads(with their pillows too of course) and the seats in front are a type of cloth but it doesn't seem to attrach too much hair. Our Sequoia has leather and in that car the dogs can get on the back seat and look our the window. I just wipe the seats. In our home we have leather couches and I cover them with a blanket and then wipe them down. Sometimes I forget the blanket and they lay on the couches but leave no hair. We have had other cars with cloth(sort of a fuzzy type cloth) and could never get all the hair out.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments! I will go with the leather. There are really only a couple hot months out of the year here in Iowa when the leather might be uncomfortably sticky, but as long as its not black, I don't think It will be bad.

My other car is a Nissan Xterra and it has the fold down seats that turn into a nice platform in the back. It works great, except for the cloth seats are dog hair magnets and we need something with better gas milege. 
When Lucy has thrown up in there, she somehow managed to get most of it contained in the cup holders! What a good dog


----------

